# Firefox crash problem



## jak (Jan 15, 2002)

I am running windows 2000 with Firefox 12 installed. When I boot the computer
and open Firefox it crashes. If I reboot it still crashes.Only if I power out the computer
and then boot it the Firefox works perfectly. The problem started suddenly with no
warning. I have uninstalled the application and then reinstalled it but it did not resolve
the problem.The following error message appears during crash.

Firefox had a problem and crashed. We'll try to restore your tabs and windows when
it restarts.
Unfortunately the crash reporter is unable to submit a crash report.
Details: The application did not leave a crash dump file.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

It is likely to be an instability with the last version of Firefox that will run on Win 2000.
That are not updating it and you may have to try another browser and export your bookmarks.

http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/firefox-no-longer-works-windows-2000


----------

